# Surrogacy Info for Irish resident



## naehmac

Hello
I'm looking for some information as its very hard to get here in Ireland. I am an Irish resident but was thinking of going to the UK for surrogacy. We have 3 frozen embies and for health reasons I am unable to transfer them to me. I know of a clinic that will happily do it for me but don't know how to go about finding a surrogate and also importantly how I would bring the baby home to Ireland after birth. I wonder will there be a problem. I understand that we (DH and I) would not be on the birth cert but would it be difficult to get a parental order to travel home to Ireland. i have so many questions about the legal side of things and have tried to get info here (in Ireland) but to no avail.
I look forward to hearing from any of you who have advice.

Thanks a mil
N
P.S - A brief fertility history- tubal issues. Have had 9 cycles of IVF. One DD on our 2nd cyc. 1 miscarraige and have been advised no more IVF/ hormones of any sort due to medical issues.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck with your search-I would also ask Natalie FF lawyer for advice.  I went on a radio show in Ireland and there were plenty Irish ladies ringing in coming forward and the SIMS clinic were happy to help.  I had heard that it was easier than in England.
Good Luck


----------



## NatGamble

Hi Naehmac

I'm really sorry but it isn't straightforward to do surrogacy in the UK if you are domiciled in Ireland (domicile relating to where your origins and permanent roots are) so this is something you will need to look at really carefully. There was a case a couple of years ago involving a Turkish couple who came to the UK for surrogacy, and ended up in a nine month battle in the High Court to get the authorisation they needed to take their child out of the UK and home to Turkey (since a parental order wasn't possible because they didn't meet the domicile requirement). The court made a public warning that if any other foreign couples tried to do this, they would be charged for the state's costs for dealing with the case (which in the Turkish case amounted to £35,000).

So the answer is that it's not impossible, but potentially complex and very expensive, and you need to take care. There's lots more information on this issue on our website at http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/intsurrogacy/37/ which you might find helpful, and if you want to explore this in more detail (or think that you might qualify for UK domicile) we can take you through how it works.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## naehmac

Thanks a mil for that. 
Natalie, Its seems to be hard to find anyone here who can help me on the legal side of things. i asked the law society if they could help me and they couldn't recommend anyone of the members. Do you know how I could get help from someone who would be an expert from an Irish point of view. I have contacted clinics abroad both in the States and the Ukraine and both say that as DH and are the genetic parents there should be no real problem getting a baby a passport with our embassy and we could be home in as little as 2 weeks? Can that be right?
I appreciate any help/ advice you can give.
JJ - I have thought of going on a radio show as I am finding it so hard to get info.I'd be too nervous to do it tho.  There'd defo be tears whilst telling my story! I have spoken to some clinics here and the surrogacy option is not as much of an option since last year. That was the first thing I checked out... thing is there are no agencies here so you have to ask a friend or a relative to do it for you and I don't have anyone to ask. I'd happily pay but again getting infor is hard. 
Thanks again
Luv N


----------



## naehmac

JJi- I tried to reply to your PM there but your inbox is full. Thank you so much for your reply. I  have actually considered the very thing you suggest a number of times!
Take care
N


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sorry  I'll delete -I'm not good at filing!!


----------



## kare72

Hi we are also from Ireland and are looking into surrogacy in Ukraine.  I have spoken to solicitor who is dealing with couples working in the Ukraine.  I can pass on that information if you want - let me know.  I know I have found it very hard to find any info on getting surro in Ireland even though it seems Sims will work with surros.  Would love to keep in touch with someone else going through surrogacy and living here in Ireland - it just seems like such taboo subject here.


----------



## naehmac

Hi Kare
I have sent you a pm ... I think! Its my first time!


----------



## nins

Hi, I'm new to this site but would really like to get the contact details for the solicitor that deals with couples looking into the Ukraine. Also, we'd love to know if anybody has any experience of the surrogacy arrangements in the Ukraine.  Thank you


----------



## kare72

Hi Nins and Naehmac I have sent both of you pms.....hopefully you get them-if not please pm me again thanks


----------



## rosebud_05_99

Hi there fellow Irish ,

We have done a lot of research into surrogacy last year and had to give up as the law is no protection to do it in ireland and we cant get uk domicile to go that way and surrogacy in the usa was around 100,000euro. 

But im very interested in the ukeraine option, has anyone progressed with this or found out is it possible?

Please pm me 

rosebud


----------



## fwalsh

Hello all, 

After years of IVF in Ireland and the UK, my husband and I are now starting to explore surrogacy. I have both US and Irish citizenship and he has Irish and we live in Ireland. Does anyone know if it would easier to do surrogacy as a US citizen than as an Irish (apparantly there's no problem bringing a US child to Ireland because I have dual citizenship). Also for cost reasons I think India is the best option for us, however I'm a little confused as there seems to be so many clinics in India in the surrogacy area, has anyone worked with a clinic that they would recommend (and could PM me with their details).

Many thanks for any assistance you can provide.

Best wishes to you all, 
Fiona


----------



## NatGamble

Hi

Marion Campbell is a solicitor in Dublin with some Irish law expertise on surrogacy.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## niamhy

hi girls after our recent disappointment we are seriously considering surrogacy
a very good friend offered about 3 years ago and insists every time we talk that she would love to do it for us
anyone know how Irish legislation deals with transferring embryos to an unmarried uk woman
My husband is a british citzen but we are living in Ireland
I think surrogacy may be our only option
any help gratefully appreciated
Niamhy
xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Niamhy

I would clarify your legal position with Natalie Gamble before embarking on surrogacy.

http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/surrogacy-law/22/

If your friend is able to be your surrogate mother then you have 2 options:

Your friend could travel to Ireland for the embryo transfer, and have all her pre-treatment scans at a UK clinic. It would only require one visit to Ireland for the embryo transfer.

Alternatively your embryos could be transferred to a UK clinic.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/patient-questions-importing.html

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## fwalsh

Natalie, thank you for Marion's contact, Best wishes, Fiona


----------



## RainbowBright

Just came across this post and realise that it is a bit old but hoping that some of you Irish Ladies are still knocking around. If so, have any of you had any luck finding out the legalities of bringing a baby back to Ireland? We are looking into this now seeing as how we can't have our own baby.    

I am having chemo now for cancer (which they found during my hysterectomy) and will be having this for the next 10 months so we have a good bit of time to do some research as I have been told that I can't really fly while having the chemo. We are looking at India (costs seem reasonable compared to the Ukraine). I know that costs can be high but feel that the Ukraine clinics seem to know that people like us are desperate to have kids and look like they take advantage of that cost wise. 

I would love to hear from anyone who is about to start the process / thinking about it or are in the process already.

Thanks

RB.


----------



## RainbowBright

BUMP


----------



## molly777

Hi everyone

I'm new on this tread so forgive me for not doing any personals. Myself and my husband have just started research for surrogacy. We are from Belfast and I was wondering if anyone had any kind of info or advice for Northern Ireland and Surrogacy. I would be very greatful as there is very little info out there on Northern Ireland. We are hoping to use my eggs.

Anyway best wish to everyone else on this journey

Thanks Molly


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have just been to a UK clinic with the opposite problem, I found today that an Irish lady living in Irealand is happy to be considered as a surrogate for me. I went to 2 clinincs in London today one said they don't do surrogacy (Lister) the CRGH said that they would have to check with legal etc if a non UK national can be a surrogate for a UK citizen here , and if I go there it is International surrogacy.  

I had bloods, AMH etc to check out what was happening to my old eggs

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have just rung the SIMS clinic as they no longer have a license for surrogacy!!! and said that there are no other clinics licensed in Ireand for surrogacy at present

I've got a phone consultation with them on Fri pm
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just to let you know that I had a telephone conusltation with Dr David Walsh at SIMS Clinic, he was so nice, they also have a surrogacy linked programme with Intersono /Ukraine and have had success.

He was willing to work with me and my Irish lady, but can't do the surrogacy itself as they aren't licensed for it, but can do the monitoring and even have a satelite clinic in her home town. The ET itself would have to take place in UK.  He said my best chances are DE and surro - they have some egg donors apparently but in Ireland the donors are only are allowed 3 families to be created in the UK 10 and the USA much higher- but he said he thought this may have somehting to do with population sizes etc.

L x


----------



## rosebud_05_99

Hi

Im just wondering has anyone moved forward with surrogacy, im looking into surrogacy abroad either ukeraine or india, im going to see a solicitor next month and emailing clinics now, any info from someone who has been through it would be appreciated.

thanks

rosebud


----------



## suzyd

Hi ,
Am new to all this but not new to surrogacy process.We too are an Irish couple ,we have one 6 year old daughter , 11 weeks after she was born I lost my womb to cancer, so obviously thought that we would have no more, 2 years ago my sister in law , she's 30 with 4 children of her own , offered to be a "gestational carrier " for us, happy days.
We have spent the last year over and back to U.S.A , and am happy to say we are expecting twins at Christmas, we had one failed attempt.
I cannot recommend enough the treatment centre we used, Shady Grove Fertility Centre in Rockville Maryland, especially Dr. Mottla, he was fantastic!
Just to let you all know he is coming to Dublin end of October this year for a seminar, would be worth your while to check it out, they have their own surrogate program and their own egg donor program, no waiting!
Hope this helps someone out there, all our legal work and our counselling was also done out there, and we will be using Marion Campbell solicitors here, Best of Luck to everyone contemplating it.


----------

